# grouper



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

what kinda bait should i use to catch grouper


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Like i said on your other post, you can't really target legal grouper from any local piers or bridges except on the nave base which is off limits for most. If you would like to try and catch a small one use a live shrimp or some other kind of live bait.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

tmass hit it right on the head.. kinda hard to taget grouper like that, good luck tho


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

do you fish for grouper the same way inshore as you do off shore? drop it to the bottom, tighten your line and pick it up about 3-4 feet of the bottom??


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dont raise it up for 3-4 feet, just let it sit on the bottom and wait


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Any Live fish!!


----------

